# Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I have been invited to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). Please can someone help me with documents needed to submit online for myself and spouse.

I have IELTS, Passport, ACS report. work reference letters in letter head & stamp paper(I am not claiming points for work experience). I have applied for PCC.

One of my friend told that my passport should have spouse name included and vice versa. Is it mandatory? I have government marriage certificate with me.

Please help me as agent is charging 1L INR to submit these documents.

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ranjith418 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). Please can someone help me with documents needed to submit online for myself and spouse.
> 
> ...


Hi Ranjith,

Congratulations for your invite and charging 1 lac is way too much. Also its not mandatory to have your spouse name printed on your passport, marriage certificate will be suffice. 

Please fill up the form 80 as well because in most of the cases CO does asks for form 80 at a later stage. 

Regards


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Sameer,

Thank you for the quick reply. Please can you help me with documents required. 

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist 

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Please can someone help.

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Use this check list as per your profile ||*



IF you get your spouse NAME endorsed then your documents are fortified.

IT is ALWAYS advisable to endorse SPOUSE NAME in each others Passport.


I would suggest to apply for VISA now IF your 60 days are about to end. THEN immediately start the process for adding spouse name in each others passport. 

LATER on you can submit *NEW/UPDATED passports by uploading* "*Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details*" FORM. THIS is routine process followed by everybody.

REF: *Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details*


*Strike out whichever is not applicable:*

*Main applicant*

*One color passport photo
*Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
*Birth certificate
*Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
*Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
*Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
*Last six months payslips
*Form 80
*Marriage certificate
*IELTS score card
*ACS letter


*Spouse*

*One color passport photo
*Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
*Birth certificate
*Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
*Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
*Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
*Last six months payslips
*Form 80
*Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample is attached






ranjith418 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). Please can someone help me with documents needed to submit online for myself and spouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Thank you for the detail reply. I believe you missed IELTS for spouse which is mandatory. My passport has father name as RAJAN JACOB but birth certificate has just Rajan and other government documents like driver license, voter id, aadhar has his name as jacob. should I change the father name in passport along with adding spouse name?

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Read the POST completely before commenting!*



*I haven't missed IELTS for spouse*,


*INSTEAD I had mentioned* "Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample is attached"

This letter works IF you aren't claiming POINTS for SPOUSE. English Language Test Report isn't mandatory in this case. 

************************************************

WHAT I understand is that everyone's NAME should be SAME in ALL documents.


SO IF you can get it updated in passport THEN go for it.




ranjith418 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thank you for the detail reply. I believe you missed IELTS for spouse which is mandatory. My passport has father name as RAJAN JACOB but birth certificate has just Rajan and other government documents like driver license, voter id, aadhar has his name as jacob. should I change the father name in passport along with adding spouse name?
> 
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you get your spouse NAME endorsed then your documents are fortified.
> 
> IT is ALWAYS advisable to endorse SPOUSE NAME in each others Passport.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Should we do medicals while submitting documents or wait for immigration to request for it? 

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IED into Australia MOST of the time depends on MEDICALS and PCC date (whichever is earlier).


So the unsaid THUMB RULE for doing PCC and MEDICALS is about 30-35 days after we lodge our VISA application by paying fees and uploading other documents. People do this IF They are aspiring for DIRECT GRANT.


This would ensure that you maximize your IED into Australia.


You may also chose to do it after CO asks for them.



ranjith418 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Should we do medicals while submitting documents or wait for immigration to request for it?
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra,

Thanks again for the reply. I was going through the document checklist for 190. please kindly clarify some points.

1. passport photo - 1 color photo labelled with applicant name -what is labelled with applicant name ? does it mean the file name of photo should have applicant name?

2. education - certified copies of degree and course transcripts. should we apply for transcripts from university?

3. employment - I am not claiming points for employment. should I still submit the employment related documents?

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





ranjith418 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Thanks again for the reply. I was going through the document checklist for 190. please kindly clarify some points.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Jeetendra. please also clarify below points.

1. should transcripts be sent to embassy or we can just upload the color scan copy?

2. i am not claiming points for my partner, so should I mention her employment history or just put employment history nil ?

3. there is part in application - any applicant lived in a country other than primary applicant usual country of residence ? we went to mauritius for a week on vacation. should i mention it?

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have applied for 190 nomination. However, i am a little confused about my work experience. I have 3 yrs of work ex which although is in financial services but does not relate directly to the management accountant category that i have applied for.

I am waiting for the decision on nomination and confused whether or not to update the EOI at this stage as the state would also receive the notification. Would they consider it as a misleading information about including work ex now.

Atleast i would not be considered a fresher if i provide employment details.

Please share your valuable opinion as i am very confused with respect to this.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my inline comments:




ranjith418 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra. please also clarify below points.
> 
> 1. should transcripts be sent to embassy or we can just upload the color scan copy?
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks Jeetendra. Sorry I missed your reply here. my final doubt as of now.

should I change the father name in passport or give a statutory declaration that there is a name difference but it is the same person and it is my father?. if i have to change parent name it will take more than a month to get new passport and not sure whether I can submit application within 21st July 2015 deadline. please also guide me on method to pay visa fee. my cc has limit of only 1L INR. 

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Providing a Statutory Declaration would be quick and easy.

Have you checked with PSK office regarding Parent Name Change?
Lodge the VISA application with OLD passport AND then apply for change of Name. THEN when you get the NEW passport submit this form *Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details*.


*VISA Fee Payment:*

* ICICI Bank Travel Card would do the trick. You just have to provide Passport copy and VISA Invite Copy.

* ELSE deposit the VISA fee amount into your Credit Card (Similar to as you make Credit Card payment - to increase your card limit). THEN use this Credit Card for Paying VISA fee. Few people have done this way and it worked.




ranjith418 said:


> thanks Jeetendra. Sorry I missed your reply here. my final doubt as of now.
> 
> should I change the father name in passport or give a statutory declaration that there is a name difference but it is the same person and it is my father?. if i have to change parent name it will take more than a month to get new passport and not sure whether I can submit application within 21st July 2015 deadline. please also guide me on method to pay visa fee. my cc has limit of only 1L INR.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks Jeetendra for all the support you have given me all this time. i got invite on 22nd May and was worried how to prepare. I asked my agent and he was trying to loot me 1L INR. but you have given me so much confidence. thank you so much all the patience and supporting me. i will come back to you in coming days with doubts and big big thanks.

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words.


I will PM you my Bank Account Details......you may transfer 25% of 1L INR .



ranjith418 said:


> thanks Jeetendra for all the support you have given me all this time. i got invite on 22nd May and was worried how to prepare. I asked my agent and he was trying to loot me 1L INR. but you have given me so much confidence. thank you so much all the patience and supporting me. i will come back to you in coming days with doubts and big big thanks.
> 
> thanks,
> Ranjith


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

bro, if god wills we will meet in Aus and your initial stay and all other things r my side. :welcome:lane:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks and really appreciate your kind gesture.




ranjith418 said:


> bro, if god wills we will meet in Aus and your initial stay and all other things r my side. :welcome:lane:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...




vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm lodging the visa application through ImmiAccount and have following queries.
> 
> 1. Page 10 : Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

2b. How detailed should be Description of Duties and should it be exactly the same as mentioned in their website for nominated occupation.

[JEET] - IT should be as per your ACS Employer Reference Letters/Statutory declarations.
_[Vineet] My reference letter is a two page document, but I'm afraid if that much space is available there in immiAccount_

2c. What date should be entered in case of Current employer? The date which is mentioned in ACS letter (assessment done 6 months ago) OR The present month. As my experience letter from current employer is dated 6 months ago when I assessed ACS, but I do have latest salary slips.

[JEET] - Leave the "TO DATE" for Current Employer as BLANK. AND Provide Salary Slips for last 3 months to prove it.
_[Vineet] : It is not allowing the empty date in "to date" section of immiAccount_


Regards
Vineet



Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

2b. Just list out the key skills out of your reference letter.



2c. See IF there are any other options to leave it Blank. Else Put today's date (IF submitting the application today).

Have you indicated this as your Current Employment in VISA application? Do you have such option there?






vineet85_05 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 2b. How detailed should be Description of Duties and should it be exactly the same as mentioned in their website for nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

waiting...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I have few queries regarding documents checklist for visa 190. Please clarify.

1) Is this mandatory to upload scanned copies of *COLORED documents?* I have lost my wife's IELTS original report but still have its black/white scanned copy. Will it work as English Language requirement for Spouse? If not, please let me know what's workaround for this?

2) Is this mandatory to get ALL scan documents stamped as *TRUE COPY* by Notary before upload? If there are few specific documents, please highlight.

3) Do I need to submit *income tax details* for all old jobs too? I am in Dubai since last 6 years and there's no income tax. However, earlier than that I worked in Pakistan for 4 years but now its very difficult to get Income Tax details from there. However, I can submit payslips/bank statement for jobs done in Pakistan. Will it be enough?

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

1. Stick your photo on paper...Write your name right below your photo and scan it...That is what they are asking.

2. Colored scan is ok but if you don't have colored scan then only certified copies are required (Notary only). Transcripts are required if your degrees / certificates are not in English (Nowadays almost all certificates are in English and state language).

3. You need to submit your employment details whether you have claimed points or not.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Apologies Jeeten,
But i was not able to find attachement for "Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample is attached".
Can you please point me to same.

Thx
Lalit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go, this has been used and uploaded by fellow forum member (.jpg file).


Plus have attached one template created and used by me (.doc file).





smartclick.lalit said:


> Apologies Jeeten,
> But i was not able to find attachement for "Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample is attached".
> Can you please point me to same.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Jeetan,

please clarify my doubt.

1. As I mentioned earlier, i will submit the application now and then change address, photo, add spouse name and change father name in passport. I believe I should submit form 929 for these passport details changes. for this change in father name how should I submit the application?

2. should this form 929 be sent from immi account?

3. is it possible to update application after CO is assigned?

4. what is this form for change in circumstances?

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope all your queries were answered earlier today.




ranjith418 said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> 
> please clarify my doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,

I got an ITA for 190 last week. My wife and child will be accompanying me. Should I fill up form 80 and 1221 for my wife as well? She does not have any educational qualifications documents with her other than IELTS. What should I mention in her educational qualification history?

Regards,

Arif


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got an ITA for 190 last week. My wife and child will be accompanying me. Should I fill up form 80 and 1221 for my wife as well? She does not have any educational qualifications documents with her other than IELTS. What should I mention in her educational qualification history?
> 
> ...


Dear Mate,
You should be fine with Ielts document only for your wife and i do believe you also filled the Ielts application form where you need to mention the highest degree of her.
In addition it will be suggested to filled the form 80 and 1221 for your wife to reduce the processing time.
Cheers!


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Dear All,

Please help with My query ,


Iam 4.8 Yrs exp as a DBA and got my invitation from Victoria on June 27th .

points 55 where i claim no points for experience .

for ACS i gave my 1st company ref letter ,appointment letter and exp letter

2nd company - > ref letter , appointment letter and exp letter 

now recently may 25th i joined new company and i have one payslip generated in june and the appointment letter and offer letter .


is these documents enough for my 3rd company any other documents required kindly help please.


AJZZ


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

*Passport name*

Dear All,

I am applying my PR visa for Australia into subclass 190, Is it mandatory to add my name on my wife's passport.
Pimary applicant of my visa is my wife.

Thanks,
Sam D


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you get your spouse NAME endorsed then your documents are fortified.
> 
> IT is ALWAYS advisable to endorse SPOUSE NAME in each others Passport.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeeten,

Have Query around qualification of spouse. Do we need to have original degree for highest qualification ( M. Sc Computers ) or provisional will suffice to apply for VISA.

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Check List help*

Please help me with what forms needs to be filled example form 80 and 1221? Can you send me list of all forms that need to be filled? 

Also how to upload passport size photograph what size etc? 

I have total 2 dependents (1 Spouse, 1 Kid 2 years old)

Thank you so much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Please help me with what forms needs to be filled example form 80 and 1221? Can you send me list of all forms that need to be filled?
> 
> Also how to upload passport size photograph what size etc?
> 
> ...


I have made a list of the documents and forms to be uploaded for the main applicant
It is quite exhaustive in my opinion 

Will shortly make a list for the spouse and post the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Please help me with what forms needs to be filled example form 80 and 1221? Can you send me list of all forms that need to be filled?
> 
> Also how to upload passport size photograph what size etc?
> 
> ...


I have made a list for the main applicant
It is quite exhaustive in my opinion 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-721.html#post12521810


Will shortly make a list for the spouse and post the same

Cheers


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks have one more question. I do not have birth certificate and dob is not mentioned on my 10/12 passing cert. will affidavit work for birth certificate? I also have Adhar Card and Pan Card, any idea which 1 i should upload? 




newbienz said:


> I have made a list for the main applicant
> It is quite exhaustive in my opinion
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Thanks have one more question. I do not have birth certificate and dob is not mentioned on my 10/12 passing cert. will affidavit work for birth certificate? I also have Adhar Card and Pan Card, any idea which 1 i should upload?


It's very easy to get a birth certificate made in Mumbai

Birth certificate should be the ideal proof For birthdate but people have been submitting Class 10/12 marksheets also as proof ( But they had the birth date written in it) and has supposedly been accepted 

I would however not take a risk to submit an affidavit and arrange to get a birth certificate only
Aadhaar and Pan card have no legal validity within India also as far as birth date proof is considered, leave alone internationally 

Catch hold of a lawyer and he will get it made
It's not a difficult issue as long as you are in the same city you were born

Cheers


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thats the challenge i am not in the same city i was born in, so its difficult for me to get birth certificate now... i do have adhar card and pan card also an affidavit....



newbienz said:


> It's very easy to get a birth certificate made in Mumbai
> 
> Birth certificate should be the ideal proof For birthdate but people have been submitting Class 10/12 marksheets also as proof ( But they had the birth date written in it) and has supposedly been accepted
> 
> ...


----------

